# Big Al



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

My handsome man, Al, passed away today - he was 13 1/2. Words can't explain how much I miss him, what a hole there is in my heart. He was the best - so many fantastic memories that I will cherish forever.

I will miss you, Al - I know you're at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for me and Dad....you're with your brother Tucson and for that, I am happy for you....

Remember, Big Al, I love you - I always have and always will.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP Al.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry! No words will help...I'll just send virtual hugs


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Al! I know that my gang and all the other goldens were there to greet him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of handsome Al. He will live in your heart forever, that is the place our babies never leave.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly Big Al, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is so hard.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, nothing to say except we will give you hugs and we all know what you are going thru!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Do you have a photo of him you can post? He was such a handsome boy, and a very special guy. We will miss him, too, and his piles of "Al fluff" all over the floor. 
God speed sweet boy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry, rest in peace, Al.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful words - I'd love to post pix of Al - not sure how to post on site


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry. It is so difficult to lose a beloved pet. The more I realize how wonderful Goldens are, the more I think of this poem. It just reminds me that we only "borrow" these wonderful creatures and that they must one day leave us. 


Nature's first green is gold, 
Her hardest hue to hold. 
Her early leaf's a flower; 
But only so an hour. 
Then leaf subsides to leaf. 
So Eden sank to grief, 
So dawn goes down to day. 
Nothing gold can stay.

-Robert Frost


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Al had to go to the Bridge. We will be facing the same thing in the near future. Our hearts break for you.

RIP

Scott J.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for you loss of Al, it really is so difficult. Run free handsome boy!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I know now is a difficult time. I am sorry. Be strong.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel for you -


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if you want to email me photos, I'd be happy to post them for you. He was so very handsome.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry Big Al has left you. Please know his spirits resides within you always till you meet again.

I did a vid on posting photos here, might help you.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...age/105935-video-tutorial-posting-photos.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

TucAl said:


> Words can't explain how much I miss him, what a hole there is in my heart.


No words needed - we all know how hard it is and how big of a hole they leave in our hearts.

I hope big al is having fun at the bridge and getting all the very best things to enjoy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Al, I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. I've been through it too many times, my heart goes out to you.

Godspeed Big Al


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

May be this can help you post some pictures here.

go to reply then
Go to the _advance_ tab.
Then go to _manage attachments_.
Choose the picture from your computer and upload.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Al*

I am so very sorry about Al!! I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are two photos of sweet Al. They are lovely photos, but to be honest they don't do him justice. He was an unusually handsome, appealing dog. Rest in peace sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Barb, he was very handsome indeed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Big Al - a truly handsome boy. He will now be making new friends at the bridge and will always watch over you

Run free play hard and sleep softly Big Al


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, Barb, for posting photos....I keep expecting him to be in the next room - running to the kitchen when I open the refrig....


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Very handsome golden.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My heart goes out to you for your loss. Rest easy Big Al. There are lots of new friends waiting at the Bridge to play with you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Big Al was a handsome, sweet boy.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Peace to you over the next days, and weeks...........


----------

